# call of duty modern warfare 2



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

any one on line with this game for the ps3?

add me if any ones intrested:

cecil_sensation

must say im rather stuck to this game atm. iv had really bad flu so this has been keeping me sane with some think to do


----------



## Underdog (Dec 30, 2009)

yea i got it os ps3 mate, it is an addictive game, aint been on it for awhile now tho. Gonna get on it soon. ill add yea


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

trenhead


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Underdog said:


> yea i got it os ps3 mate, it is an addictive game, aint been on it for awhile now tho. Gonna get on it soon. ill add yea


sweet mate ill see yoiu online. i absoulty love it, just cant seem to get off it.

when this flu goes and i can get back down the gym ill be using this game as an excuse to rest after the gym :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

X_The_Boyo_X


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Sorry mate, I tried to add you as Oxyhead


Good one mate :laugh:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Sorry mate, I tried to add you as Oxyhead


Baaaasterrrrrd.

I just got me a bluetooth headset to play online,sais i got pair it with another device or some crap like that...anybody else use one for mw2 online?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

pea head said:


> Baaaasterrrrrd.
> 
> I just got me a bluetooth headset to play online,sais i got pair it with another device or some crap like that...anybody else use one for mw2 online?


 i hate them :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Baaaasterrrrrd.
> 
> I just got me a bluetooth headset to play online,sais i got pair it with another device or some crap like that...anybody else use one for mw2 online?


yeh iv got a head peice mate. they are easy to link up to ur ps3. what head peice have you got, is it a ps3 1? if you have problems linking it ill send you the info on how to link it up.

also is trenhead your actul name on there, as thats quilty :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Ill be playing shortly if anyone wants to join in, on a domination game..?
> 
> LicenseToBeFunky


ill be up for a game


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes trenhead mate,i got the Haze pic of a guy holding a yellow looking bottle to match. 

Not a ps3 headset just a normal bluetooth one that compatible matey.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

o i see, i know that you can link any bluetooth headset to the ps3, but you dont get the instructions how to do it with a mobile phone head piece.

but if you have problems just pm me and ill write out how to do it for you. i have the ps3 1 and got the instruction book.

o i know what you mean the kids do my head in. i have had so much abuse on there from randoms. i shot some fella a fair few times the offer day, he started kicking right off. so all i do know is mute every 1 unless i know em. as i play a lot of games with my mates.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I would just like to share my awesomeness:

(I'm at the top 'PinkMistJ32', gotta love De-rail.)



Edit: I was on my mates account, don't add him lol.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ill be coming on line in a few mins, ill request all


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

sk-xo is ps3 user, added most of you now.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

tell ya what tho i play c.o.d with full surround sound it makes all the difference


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I would just like to share my awesomeness:
> 
> (I'm at the top 'PinkMistJ32', gotta love De-rail.)
> 
> ...


I've had better :laugh:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

chilisi said:


> You must be at the most 13 years with too much time on your hands :laugh:


18.. Student. So yeh. Probably a bit too much time.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

TOBINLFC

Do us a favour let us know your username on here if anyone adds me..

Smashed a free for all 30-0 the other day was made up haha!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I am on COD just now 

My user name is mill649 if anyone wants a game?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

towzenegger

play about 9ish on a night when kids are in bed. Got it at xmas, IT IS AWESOME

Edit: Bought kids it for xmas :thumb:

Got COD MW for me :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

add VLB-GRACIE

mabea an idea for the op to put a list of the names in the first post...i will add you all


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

C12AIGH is mine. I've deleted my old accounts because I was getting too addicted to it haha

Usually on it on a Thursday/Friday but try and nip on it an hour or two a night.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

ill add you all when i get online my user name , mr-barstard


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

joshiboy89.

if im not training or eating....im playing mw2


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shady__45 (2 underscores) good game


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

jimmymac30 ps3 love it only play it online, im level 68, nearl there! we should get a ukmuscle team going!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Id is Jarllaxle, ain been on MW2 but jus come of teh MAG public Beta and it graphically glorious as MW2 my god 64 a side battles are jus awesome!

oh yea add me!


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Wardy9t1


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

joshuar7

add me- just mention uk muscle or something in the message so i know who you are.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> jimmymac30 ps3 love it only play it online, im level 68, nearl there! we should get a ukmuscle team going!


x2 defo.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Gande05 on both xbox and ps3


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> x2 defo.


x3 that. change are clan names to ukm :thumb:

ill add every one i aint done so far tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> x3 that. change are clan names to ukm :thumb:
> 
> ill add every one i aint done so far tomorrow. :thumb:


Make it UK-M?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Make it UK-M?


Yip. I'll be on 2moro night


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Would it be an idea if someone make one list then for us all to use?

Also, how do clans work?? Someone explain for this relative PS3 newbie!!!

Cheers


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

stow said:


> Would it be an idea if someone make one list then for us all to use?
> 
> Also, how do clans work?? Someone explain for this relative PS3 newbie!!!
> 
> Cheers


ok when your on the menu where your waiting to join a game, your see to your left hand side it says "callsign & killstreaks" click on that, go down the list to clan tag. click clan tag then just type in what you want such as uk-m or hi ect ect. but cant be no bigger than 4 letters/numbers. what ever you write there will come up on the left hand side of your name mate


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im well up for making a team up. think we should get a big battle on the go between us all.

think we need to set a date and time when we can all get online and have a riot.

just getting ready to add you all so if you get a freind request from cecil_sensation its only me


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i think uk-m would be good


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

agreed UK-M, add me johnathanjames69.... i reckon we should get a massive private match set for a certain day/time


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> agreed UK-M, add me johnathanjames69.... i reckon we should get a massive private match set for a certain day/time


Yes,then we can brag whos sh1t at it and whos good.

I know Robsta likes a game,lets get him on and wind him the fcuk up :lol:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> agreed UK-M, add me johnathanjames69.... i reckon we should get a massive private match set for a certain day/time


yes haha!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> agreed UK-M, add me johnathanjames69.... i reckon we should get a massive private match set for a certain day/time


You'd all hate me for wiping the floor with you all :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

lets set a date and time then brothers!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Why not same day and time each week.

Evening is best for me. So all of you fall in with that!!!!

Then whoever wants to play that week just turns up.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

oliver Roberts said:


> ok when your on the menu where your waiting to join a game, your see to your left hand side it says "callsign & killstreaks" click on that, go down the list to clan tag. click clan tag then just type in what you want such as uk-m or hi ect ect. but cant be no bigger than 4 letters/numbers. what ever you write there will come up on the left hand side of your name mate


Cheers Pal:thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Right i'll do it, here's a list of those who have given their addy thus far (too many for one game)

Johnathanjames69

cecil_sensation

trenhead

LicenseToBeFunky

X_The_Boyo_X

PinkMistJ32

sk-xo

TOBINLFC

mill649

towzenegger

VLB-GRACIE

C12AIGH

mr-barstard

joshiboy89

Shady__45

jimmymac30

Jarllaxle

Wardy9t1

joshuar7

Gande05

can those who are up for let me know.

I'm going for tommorrow night 8pm, private match, domination??

agreed?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I will have a bash later around 4.30ish trenhead.


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> agreed UK-M, add me johnathanjames69.... i reckon we should get a massive private match set for a certain day/time


sounds good to me  ill add you all tonight and change my clan tag 

ive got a headset too....


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

same here, UK-M agreed.

I will add everyone and whoevers online i will invite to a private match, that cool with everyone??


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sounds good,we are all like little 10yr olds


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> same here, UK-M agreed.
> 
> I will add everyone and whoevers online i will invite to a private match, that cool with everyone??


get ready for some shoe


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

haha no making childish noises throughout the game like little 12yr olds, and no threatening messages just because i kick ass (both happen daily)


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

its annoying. everyone gets muted unless i know them! think it gonna be good fun this is


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I need a mic tbh. Gonna try get a lend of one :lol:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

I'm on too it's the most addictive game I've ever played, had a few arguments with the wife over it, trying to finish the sniper challange at moment, and trying to get better at quick scoping running about with the intervention, it's hard but fun, think I'm A_DUTTON. Will try get on this afternoon and add a few people.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Infact I'm going on now for 45 mins


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I'll join you shortly. Anyone else........................? :rockon:


 Il be on shortly tom_ato :thumb:


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

lexingtonlopez is my ID (PS3) not played it for a while but no time like the present!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

pea head said:


> Sounds good,we are all like little 10yr olds


10 year olds with guns baby :thumb:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

aigw1983 - add me im always on it :thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tried get on earlier,PS maintenence work.anybody else had trouble.?


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

pea head said:


> Tried get on earlier,PS maintenence work.anybody else had trouble.?


 no mate im on now:cool2:


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

im on now is this uk-m game going ahead as planned ? haha


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

online now any1 coming for a game?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> Right i'll do it, here's a list of those who have given their addy thus far (too many for one game)
> 
> Johnathanjames69
> 
> ...


yes defo up for that. 8pm tomorrow night ill be there.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

u all playstation then


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

if theres a few of us were have to play ground war as i think you can have up to 16 playeys on that.

if you'v gota head piece get it on so i can here all the abuse while im shooting ur a**'s lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pickle said:


> u all playstation then


hell yh playstation all the way. if any 1 owns a sh1tbox :laugh: sell it and get a ps3 :thumb:


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

na. XBOX is way better, but lets not get into that. this is a call of duty thread.

you may or may not have seen this. very handy to know.

6Fgq5hpmKhs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

anyone on now?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

"Estfna" on Xbox live.

message me your ukm name too so i know who you are.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone on prestige level 70?

you need to have completed the online game 200%


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

level 61 prestige mate, 8pm tonight gents, add me johnathanjames69 if you aint got me, iv added everyone i can so if your online ill invite you all in to a private match .... headsets at the ready!!


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

ive done my first level of presteige ( lvl 70 ) and im now level 43? i think


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

let the fighting do the talking tonight brother


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

indeed you have brother, gonna get on early to warm up 1st game is always a bad 1 for me lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

chilisi said:


> I might even play now to warm up :lol:


haha i wish, i left as late as i could for work with all the snow we've had byut the trains were still on the f*ckers! :cursing:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im warming up now, going be on here all day as have no work, get ready for some whopping boys lol 

what levels are every 1 on, im on 2nd pres and my current rank is 35


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

im 1st prestige level 61/62 ish, so getting there


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

diesel-18

Thats me, haven't played for about a week now but might be on tonight, should get a massive private ground war game going!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

add me mate as i'm gonna set up the match and invite everyone in.

johnathanjames69


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

johnnyreid said:


> add me mate as i'm gonna set up the match and invite everyone in.
> 
> johnathanjames69


what times the private match on? I'll be able to get on around 9 half 9ish.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

wel be playing from 8 but i'm sure it will go on for a bit so add me and join the session if your late


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

johnnyreid said:


> wel be playing from 8 but i'm sure it will go on for a bit so add me and join the session if your late


 Think ive already got you, jonathonjames right?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I normally play xbox version but i could nick my bros to play but I may be a little plop haha...


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Will be on about 9 ish tonight so will try to find you lot.

Have added clan already. Will add johnathanjames69 when home.

towzenegger


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LunaticSamurai if anyone wnats to add me, i might pis5 you off though, as i run around stabbing you all up, lol..


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ill be on from 7ish. so when ever ur ready for the game just invite me in.

im online atm if any 1 else is.

do it goose come on line with the ps3


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ok boys what time will this match be on tonight, still on at 8pm??


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

stow said:


> Will be on about 9 ish tonight so will try to find you lot.
> 
> Have added clan already. Will add johnathanjames69 when home.
> 
> towzenegger


im pretty shore iv already added you mate so when your on line ill invite you in, or john will


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i never said i had completed it 200%. im 154% think thats about prestige lvl 37.

pickle055 on xbox live


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pickle said:


> i never said i had completed it 200%. im 154% think thats about prestige lvl 37.
> 
> pickle055 on xbox live


X fcuking what box???....nah ,jog on sunshine this is for ps3 gamers only...find your own friends. :lol: :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ps3 ps3 ps3 ps3 all the way

im online with some boys now if any 1 is comeing online atm its me, john and theboyo

any 1 else coming on


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

wakeupjester on xbox


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

had two ps3 sold them no games


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> ps3 ps3 ps3 ps3 all the way
> 
> im online with some boys now if any 1 is comeing online atm its me, john and theboyo
> 
> any 1 else coming on


Mrs wants the laptop on...oh and the tv....i need pack some more size on before i tell her bollocks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

pickle said:


> i never said i had completed it 200%. im 154% think thats about prestige lvl 37.
> 
> pickle055 on xbox live


Gay.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll be on tomo I'll be a silent one though as I I've no headset lol


----------



## joshiboy (Feb 29, 2008)

good game lads


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

that was a bit of fun werent it josh. that rust level is brill. you owned me on that game, eveyr time i got shot was from you lol

no worries pea head when you got a chance come online we need as many players as pos.

lol your big enough pea head you dont need any more size. do what i did and buy a 50" plasma and set it up in your bedroom she wont be able to stop you then


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> that was a bit of fun werent it josh. that rust level is brill. you owned me on that game, eveyr time i got shot was from you lol
> 
> no worries pea head when you got a chance come online we need as many players as pos.
> 
> lol your big enough pea head you dont need any more size. do what i did and buy a 50" plasma and set it up in your bedroom she wont be able to stop you then


 :lol: ive only played that rust level 2-3 times, its good though.


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

addictive bloody game aint it, was real bad at it when first started it but gettin better, thought id better start playing a differant game as i had been playing GTA online for god knows how long, add me Rat16v


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

bollox i missed a game whens the next session guys?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Now I was having a ganme online last night and managed to play with johnnyreid.

I'm a newbie really, just got it at xmas 'for the kids' and don't have that much time to play, but am on level 17.

Johnny was killing like 26 to my 5 or 6 (I know its ****). Think the max I killed in one game was 12 one time at the weekend.

Is that because he's opened up loads of stuff I can't do, move faster, weapons I don't have etc? As well as being a whiole lot better too?

Stow


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

dude i had 37 kills ill have you know lol, lads i came onine at 8pm and hardly anyone was online cmon lads lets get one goin!!


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

I can be on again tonight at around 9ish, if anyone is gonna set up a private match.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

stow said:


> Now I was having a ganme online last night and managed to play with johnnyreid.
> 
> I'm a newbie really, just got it at xmas 'for the kids' and don't have that much time to play, but am on level 17.
> 
> ...


yes and no.

YES: because you do get better guns the further you get. The assalt rifles are my fav. the last one being the best ( for me) think you have to get to level 65 or something to unlock it. its the same with the kill streaks and stuff. you unlock more the further you get.

but NO: he is probably a **** load better than you, but thats just experience. when i first went on it ( a week after it was released) i was getting blasted and could only kill 3-4 the same as you, and there were lads on there level 70. seriously level 70 after 1 week.

but you will get better, as i have done. I win quite a few matches now when im "on the ball".

now this guys good\/

PeDTyWRRdQ0[/MEDIA]]





get yourself on youtube and look for all the hiding plases and "glitches". It helps alot, and keep on gaming


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

3.0 k/d ratio. Gotta love sniping on wasteland, up close and personal for most headshots, constant headshots, had 35 kills 0 deaths, about 20 or so were headshots :L. Then I detonated the nuke again  .


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

is this on free for all?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pickle said:


> is this on free for all?


Nah I only really play merc team deathmate, just solo by myself.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i was gonna say, because 30 kills wins free for all. haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

pickle said:


> i was gonna say, because 30 kills wins free for all. haha


lmao i've never played any other game mode, and I usually just use either the sniper or the ump.

http://bf2s.com/player/75272978/

check my stats on bf2 lol^, not played it in like a year n a half, but I was pro at that. I made a stunt video you can all check out as well, I used to get called a hacker and cheater all the time :L.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lmao I've just realized, I did that video 2 years ago, thats crazy time flys.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

vsideboy for ps3.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

stow said:


> Now I was having a ganme online last night and managed to play with johnnyreid.
> 
> I'm a newbie really, just got it at xmas 'for the kids' and don't have that much time to play, but am on level 17.
> 
> ...


further you get into the game the more you inlock like marthon run, betting guns ect


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> dude i had 37 kills ill have you know lol, lads i came onine at 8pm and hardly anyone was online cmon lads lets get one goin!!


it was a shame werent it, it was only me, you, boyo, and a couple offers. we need to get a mad group of us :thumb:


----------



## Matt 1975 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds like a blast! - Good idea with the clan tag thing. Finally getting the hang of it (more kills than deaths that is) add me to the list if thats ok and I'll be up for a UK-M bash next time - Gamertag = RockyWan, if you around and fancy a game.

Any ideas on when the next ones happening?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I hate them cheating glitches waankers who just spoil it.

I also play pro evo 10 and ufc


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just presteiged wish i hadnt now...all my guns n stuff are gone, i new they would be, but now i gotta get it back.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

its good fun getting them all back again. its alot faster too, because you should be alot better than you were. i think you can prestiege loads of times


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> whats ufc like on the ps3.. I had it on the xbox, until I got the ring of fire :ban:
> 
> Then I got the PS3 :rockon:


Good mate,horrible online though....think i won about 2 out of 55 fights :lol: got a well good kicking.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

pickle said:


> its good fun getting them all back again. its alot faster too, because you should be alot better than you were. i think you can prestiege loads of times


You could prestege 10 times in cod 4 so I should think this'll be the same.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I got online last night for the first time, i can see relationship issues coming very soon!!!

What a game.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cheese said:


> I got online last night for the first time, i can see relationship issues coming very soon!!!
> 
> What a game.


Been there few years ago with pro evo :laugh: :innocent:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheese said:


> I got online last night for the first time, i can see relationship issues coming very soon!!!
> 
> What a game.


haha I piped sky upto the tv in our bedroom so the gf can watch all her crap programs up there while I play call of duty with my mates downstairs on the big screen with surround sound haha. Good times!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

T-SUMMERS


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Cheesy von chee

I hit the done button then realised i'd ran out of characters it was supposed to be cheesy von cheese.... i kind of like it though.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Cheesy von chee
> 
> I hit the done button then realised i'd ran out of characters it was supposed to be cheesy von cheese.... i kind of like it though.


you sure thats right mate, cant put spaces in usernames, should they be _ instead bud?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

You can prestige 10 time, its just the level has gone up to 70 instead of 55 in cod4


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pickle said:


> its good fun getting them all back again. its alot faster too, because you should be alot better than you were. i think you can prestiege loads of times


you have 10 different prestieges to go through. im only on 2nd prestiege atm. my mates on 7 tho


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

any one on tonight??


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

im on now mate. add me: joshuar7


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

N3WS said:


> im on now mate. add me: joshuar7


will do gimme a min to get ps3 fired up?


----------



## N3WS (Oct 8, 2012)

oliver Roberts said:


> will do gimme a min to get ps3 fired up?


okayy no probs


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

right im going on now to see if i can finish off my intervention challenge.

im A_Dutton so add me if you want.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Add me people. C12AIGH is my tag.

I'm usually in a clan (Poo clan if anyones seen us) but when theyre not on I get threw into half done games and always on the losing team.

My killstreaks are

Harriers at 7

Chopper gunner at 11

then the nuke at 25.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

if you have nuke at 25 i take it your a nuke booster then.

e8IwJXSDrhU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

BUMP, anyone online?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone joined the

"hi im a girl and dont play cod, but thats what my vagina smells like"

facebook group? lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

lmao no


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Mr_Peanut_87


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

yo guys love this game pretty much addicted to it at the moment, not sure if its better than the first though.

add me if you want a game. jack2408 on xbox


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

meant to ask, what is everyone's best perk combination? i have only been playing it a short amount of time so trying to get use to all the perks at the moment. quite a big melee fan at the moment


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

who has it for the xbox i wudnt mind having a few online games with people


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

G18 Akimbo, M4A1 with Noob tube attachment, light weight pro, marathon pro, ninja pro.

All I ever use and I own.

However playing BFBC2 beta on the PC now


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

m16 with acog scope, marathon pro, cold blooded pro and ninja pro.

only really play hardcore hq.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

RPD grip, stopping power pro, steady aim pro, slight of hand pro.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i use lightweight, marathon and commando.

killstreaks rewards are

carepackage

predeter missle

emergency air drop.

use these as so easy to get. then get the bouses if the boxes has a ac130 or chopper gunner or some think


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

cool what you reckon the best gun is though?


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

superfit2408 said:


> cool what you reckon the best gun is though?


acr with grenade launcher.


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

1237matt said:


> acr with grenade launcher.


o ye? what level you on for live? you on xbox?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I use the UMP all the time lol.

Not played in like 2 weeks but I'll be back on soon tbh. Add me mind ha, same as my uk-m nickname.


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone play bad company or looking forward to the new one coming out? is it any match for cod mw2?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i use intervention with slight of hand pro, stopping power pro and steady aim pro, my kill streaks are predator missile, harrier strike and ac130, once i get predator missile i can pretty much get ac130 every time. ive just about finished the veteran and master on it too, but i dont camp as i get bored, like to move about allot and quickscope and no scope.

ive just started to use rpd too and think its a beast of a weapon especially after using a bolt action rifle, but not as fun.


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

I really struggle to get kill streaks but I think its cos I wonder around and im a bit reckless lol. any tips and how to maintain streaks as a wonderer rather than a camper?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

use the map allot look where your team is and if you see a green arrow vanish you know the enemy are there, also try find there spawn spot and either go to it and get them from behind or get out of there as fast as you can and try pick them off as they come for you, you need slight of hand pro though if moving about as its nearly impossible to quickscope with out it.

another good way to improve is go on a private match with a mate on rust and just have a quickscope match, dont use the killstreaks or back up weapon and just run round trying to pick each other off.

plus with my killstreak once you get 5 kills you let off missile and it can pretty much get 1 kill every time, then you only need 1 more kill for harriers, then they only need to get 4 kills and you have ac130, getting upto 5 kills is the hardest bit but once you get that your kills will probably end up around the 30 mark unless someone shoots down the harrier and ac130.

i find demolition is good to practise on too as they have an objective and you know where they will be heading.

are you on ps3 or x box?


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

I use SCAR-H holographic sight

Akimbo 1886 shotguns

Perks - Marathon pro , Hardline , comando

Killstreak - Harrier , Chopper Gunner , Nuke

I own haha!! Have a game winstreak of 31 and killstreak of 28, Everytime i set my Nuke off people leave or it would be higher :thumb:

tom_ato psn add me and get owned :lol:


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

i went on my bros account yesterday, played team deathmatch, i had like 9 kills?..i dont play it alot

some bloke had 43 kills and 2 deaths...wtf lol, thats ridicolous?


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

superfit2408 said:


> I really struggle to get kill streaks but I think its cos I wonder around and im a bit reckless lol. any tips and how to maintain streaks as a wonderer rather than a camper?


 Play hardcore team death match (extra bullet damage, no need for stopping power) with cold blooded and ninja pro, use the heart sensor on the gun.

I use the ACR with heart sensor and ACOG or a sniper rifle with the heart sensor , depends on the map


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> use the map allot look where your team is and if you see a green arrow vanish you know the enemy are there, also try find there spawn spot and either go to it and get them from behind or get out of there as fast as you can and try pick them off as they come for you, you need slight of hand pro though if moving about as its nearly impossible to quickscope with out it.
> 
> another good way to improve is go on a private match with a mate on rust and just have a quickscope match, dont use the killstreaks or back up weapon and just run round trying to pick each other off.
> 
> ...


xbox mate, add me jack2408


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr Eko said:


> i went on my bros account yesterday, played team deathmatch, i had like 9 kills?..i dont play it alot
> 
> some bloke had 43 kills and 2 deaths...wtf lol, thats ridicolous?


lol was that with one of those tactical nukes?


----------



## baseboy (Oct 5, 2009)

bassboy18 ps3 name add me if anyone wants a game tonight.

usually on about 7


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

superfit2408 said:


> lol was that with one of those tactical nukes?


is that when the game ends!, a proper nuke?

well wasnt that, the dude actually killed 43 people and only died twice! lol..i dont play it to be honest..i was only on it cos my bros were in school and thats the only chance i'd get :lol:

but some people are stupidly good at that game


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Christ i aint picked this game up for weeks now the initial buz for me has gone and ive Prestieged twice. lol.

Awesome game but was more fun at the start when everyone was equal and there was no pretiege players and no one knew the maps inside out


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

Mr Eko said:


> is that when the game ends!, a proper nuke?
> 
> well wasnt that, the dude actually killed 43 people and only died twice! lol..i dont play it to be honest..i was only on it cos my bros were in school and thats the only chance i'd get :lol:
> 
> but some people are stupidly good at that game


yeh mate i think its at like 25 killstreak, ive never got it though. yeh there are probably people that get paid to play. lucky fellas, dunno whether i would get sick of playing it though if it was a job


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

superfit2408 said:


> yeh mate i think its at like 25 killstreak, ive never got it though. yeh there are probably people that get paid to play. lucky fellas, dunno whether i would get sick of playing it though if it was a job


Mate Nuke is easy to get set you perk as hardline pro then you only gotta get 24kills. Use harriers, Chopper Gunner and Nuke.

Put ur harriers out and sit tight it will get your chopper gunner then wait until the harriers go away then find somewhere good enough to hide and get the chopper gunner out it should get you the nuke although the odd time it will leave you a few kills off.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

ArZo said:


> Mate Nuke is easy to get set you perk as hardline pro then you only gotta get 24kills. Use harriers, Chopper Gunner and Nuke.
> 
> Put ur harriers out and sit tight it will get your chopper gunner then wait until the harriers go away then find somewhere good enough to hide and get the chopper gunner out it should get you the nuke although the odd time it will leave you a few kills off.


Everytime I get harriers the whole other team has cold blooded on and i get 0 kills, its well annoying.

Mate of mine was lucky to get a team without any cold blooded and got harriers which took him upto about 17 kills, then used his chopper gunner and got to 37 I think, then nuked em all haha bet they were well annoyed.


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

my username is stevenebm on the ps3

the new maps need to hurry the hell up and come out.getting bored with it now:cursing:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

new maps would be good, put everyone on an even playing field to start with,

just had a game of free for all and got 29 kills and 3 deaths only using intervention and running about, and i joined half way through too. didnt get ac130 though.

got the gold intervention cross and intervention veteran now (2500 kills) just need 400 more headshots to get the master one.

will add some people when i go on next, my user name is A_Dutton would be fun to get about 10 people all playing a quickscope match on rust.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> new maps would be good, put everyone on an even playing field to start with,
> 
> just had a game of free for all and got 29 kills and 3 deaths only using intervention and running about, and i joined half way through too. didnt get ac130 though.
> 
> ...


i love rust, is a awsome loevel. was playing ground war the other day and ended up on that level. my god all hell broke loss, was crazy


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good bit of team up with Dutton and Cecil last night, got a few games in and we won most of em. loved it!

Gotta decide what gun to use though, been carrying a light m g because I run out of ammo on the others!!!

Stow (towzenegger)


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

I rap3d all the noobs last night on submarine pen, 27-3 one of my best scores. I know I shouldn't but I just love hanging around a suitable camp and just blapping people as they come in. Sometimes the red mist will come down and you can get the same guy loads of times as he keeps coming back to try to get you !

haha


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

the care package is great, you never know what your going to get and sometimes its a ac130 and chopper gunner, and the emergancy air drop is good too, especially on team deathmatch. if you let your team mates collect them you get alot of points.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

air drops dont count towards kill streaks though...


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

stow said:


> Good bit of team up with Dutton and Cecil last night, got a few games in and we won most of em. loved it!
> 
> Gotta decide what gun to use though, been carrying a light m g because I run out of ammo on the others!!!
> 
> Stow (towzenegger)


yes we did ok, i didnt do that well to begin with as i had only just turned on and it seems to take me a couple of games to get into it, had a good one on estate, got 28 kills and 2 deaths, managed to get my ac130 but think it only got 5 kills.

will be on later about 8ish.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Dan said:


> air drops dont count towards kill streaks though...


thats why i dont use sentary (sp) gun anymore, use predator missile instead, still need 5 kills but if you get 2 people with it you have harriers instantly.


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

add me flynnie11 .. my kill/death ratio is 2.06 i think


----------



## Matt 1975 (Oct 14, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> new maps would be good, put everyone on an even playing field to start with,
> 
> just had a game of free for all and got 29 kills and 3 deaths only using intervention and running about, and i joined half way through too. didnt get ac130 though.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the games, think we won about 6 straight or something like that. Nice use of the intervention, I haven't really been able to move away from the FAL as I find it so accurate and an easy kill machine.

Somehow managed a killstreak of 30 last night on Wasteland running and gunning. Hurrah for the Chopper Gunner and thanks to all those peeps that think there faster than bullets and try to get out of the way rather than try and shoot the heli down with stingers. Amazes me just how stupid some people can be sometimes.

If anybody else wants to join in on PS 3 more the merrier, add me - RockyWan


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i need to start using some other guns now though, i set up a speed class yesterday and won about 5 free for alls in a row just running about knifing people, got 30 kills every time, even managed to get game winning kill cam with throwing knife,

its such an addictive game. ive had x box before but never played it found it boring but i got a ps3 slim basically for free and bought world at war and couldnt stop playing it, then got modern warfare 2 and its even better and more addictive, my wife hates it though.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry couldn't get on with ya the other day adam, was in a team of 5 mates at the time.

Dan


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

just done a 46-2, anyone beat that :lol:


----------



## alba15031 (Jun 9, 2009)

dannyboy182 said:


> just done a 46-2, anyone beat that :lol:


Without cheating :tongue:


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

66-4


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

TBH i dont even know if you can cheat playing online, had 3 chopper gunners :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

mjc123 said:


> will this help me get bigger?


excellent training for your thumbs mate, mine are 5 inches pumped!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i'm addicted to modern warefare 2.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

What u mean!!!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> What u mean!!!


he can modern warfare it all day long


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Just a quick question for those with an xbox....my lads has just recently not been reading the discs,this has happened a couple of times now....

went online to find problem,take hard drive off put in a dvd etc....that worked ,but last night he phoned me to say it had gone again.....and the stuff we tried hasnt worked....

i wont get to see him till weekend to have a look at it....

the xbox is 12 months old,just wondering if you lot had any probs like this and what did you do?

cheers.....

RJ...


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

has it got any red lights where the green ones normally are on the power switch surround?

are the discs scratched? did he knock the xbox and scratch the disc therefor making them unreadable. check the disc for scratches. xboxes are bad for the slightest knocks to scratch discs.

failing that its prob the hard-drive, take it back you should have warrenty.

i got the red ring of death and had to take it back, they changed it no probs, just remember to keep the hard drive ontop of the console.

if you dont know what red ring of death is, do a search on youtube


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply pickle....will get in touch with him tomorrow to ask him....

he tried all his discs......a few of them are only a week or so old ....

cheers again for reply....


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

RJ68 said:


> Thanks for the reply pickle....will get in touch with him tomorrow to ask him....
> 
> he tried all his discs......a few of them are only a week or so old ....
> 
> cheers again for reply....


 ive got both a playstation 3 and a xbox 360, ive gone tru 3 xboxes in 12 months, 2 had red ring of death and one had a disk reading problem, i got mine insured when i bought it so iam lucky it just gets swaped, ive never had a problem with my ps3 its over 2 years old now and as good as new, so if i was your let id get a ps3 even tho i think xbox live is better than psn the xbox console its self is rubbish...


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ste247 said:


> ive got both a playstation 3 and a xbox 360, ive gone tru 3 xboxes in 12 months, 2 had red ring of death and one had a disk reading problem, i got mine insured when i bought it so iam lucky it just gets swaped, ive never had a problem with my ps3 its over 2 years old now and as good as new, so if i was your let id get a ps3 even tho i think xbox live is better than psn the xbox console its self is rubbish...


oooh mate i couldnt mention ps3 to him.....he`s a 10 yr old xbox nutter.....that would be like swearing at him....:laugh:...... :thumb:

thanks anyway...


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Asmeix6g on xbox if anyone wants to add me


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

RJ68 said:


> Just a quick question for those with an xbox....my lads has just recently not been reading the discs,this has happened a couple of times now....
> 
> went online to find problem,take hard drive off put in a dvd etc....that worked ,but last night he phoned me to say it had gone again.....and the stuff we tried hasnt worked....
> 
> ...


put a disk clean up in it mate. you can buy them from ebay or any where like that


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Gande05 on Xbox everyone


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Apparently his mum was turning his xbox off at the mains,and for some reason this was causing his problem... :confused1: ....seems to have been ok this week...fingers crossed it stays that way....bloody women... 

cheers for all the helpfull replies.... :thumb:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Did this in my last game :beer:

edit* Im Exalt, lol.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mentioned in a thread i posted the other day.

...Just a heads up folks if playing CODs and MW2....there is some evidence that these have contributed to lenses burning out apparently....do you notice when playing online that the disc is spinning its t1ts off?

Too much info trying to update i think.....just type in disc reading problems and how many people have thanked sony and MW2 for the consoles going kaput !!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

dudz said:


> Did this in my last game :beer:
> 
> edit* Im Exalt, lol.


 Respect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suttie (Feb 3, 2010)

ps3 wrinklyninja21 im the daddy play me if u have the balls


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

dudz said:


> Did this in my last game :beer:
> 
> edit* Im Exalt, lol.


take it allot of people left as the other teams deaths only adds up to 55 altogether.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Its funny, I never meet these awesome people in normal games on COD. Strange.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Yay!! I've just got my mitts on CODmw2! Coo-ol 

Now I got to sort a cheap(er than xbox tm) wireless thingy bob and i'll be after killin y'all wahaha


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

dudz said:


> Did this in my last game :beer:
> 
> edit* Im Exalt, lol.


camping harry then? :laugh:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> take it allot of people left as the other teams deaths only adds up to 55 altogether.


Yeah that was in the postgame lobby, most of em backed out.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> camping harry then? :laugh:


Basically 

Camp + Pavelow + Choppa Gunna + Danger close = Win


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha played a game last night and forgot to mute everyone, just kept hearing 1 guy on my team saying

grr I hate campers...

grr I hate campers...

grr stupid campers...

awww why does everyone have to camp all the time

I then got bored of him and muted him, but was funny at the time as I was camping too lol. got harriers and then choppa gunner but everyone had cold blooded on and kept hiding grr. might try the danger close tomorrow.


----------



## suttie (Feb 3, 2010)

they should ban the tactical insertion so them ****s would stop cheatin


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

got a patch on ps3 last night which supposedly fixed that glitch mate.

D


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

s-badger, gonna start adding some people off list but if i miss you send me an invite

:thumb: Sh1te on it though so no laughing when you're all butchering me.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

got yer friend request mate, I'm usually in a clan of 4 or 5 though from my car club but will invite you guys in if I can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone fancy a game tonight? 9ish (im watching eastenders coz :lol: )


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

Had a couple of matches with Peahead this morning and he was the first person to kill me, so much for UK-M solidatary lol:lol: :lol:

ps I'd not been on all day i'd gone back on an hour before you signed back in, not sad enough to stop all day (well would have been but had sh1t to do, damn liberty on my day off)

No can do for 9pm match, missus will be home and i only tend to go on when while she's at work.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

send her back to work then lmao


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

So. I got this game the other day, seems i've blown it out already... wtf

After the white water raft event, followed by lobbing a knife into a traitors brainbox, i get dragged to a chopper, and that's game over.

After the credits it tells me 50% campaign completed.. err.. how the fvck is that then? Waddimiss?

Is it time to start over?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Go online, I think ive done 7% of the actual game :lol:

Never liked the game in that sense.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

badger said:


> *Had a couple of matches with Peahead this morning and he was the first person to kill me, so much for UK-M solidatary lol:lol:* :lol:
> 
> ps I'd not been on all day i'd gone back on an hour before you signed back in, not sad enough to stop all day (well would have been but had sh1t to do, damn liberty on my day off)
> 
> No can do for 9pm match, missus will be home and i only tend to go on when while she's at work.


Yeah,i remember seeing you on the floor dead. :lol: :lol:

Its my new gun mate....MPK5...with rapid fire......sh1te at aiming but in houses nobody stands a chance against the bullets.:laugh::laugh:

Great game mate...see you lot on again shortly.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Anyone up for a game now..? Domination..?


Add me now mate...tren head.

I will be on free for all in 5 mins


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Ok mate, im sure we are added...licensetobefunky request me as i havent got a mike :thumb:


Yeah i have got you,remember now...i will go on now......lets have it :lol:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> So. I got this game the other day, seems i've blown it out already... wtf
> 
> After the white water raft event, followed by lobbing a knife into a traitors brainbox, i get dragged to a chopper, and that's game over.
> 
> ...


You now have to complete it again and collect all the intel laptops which are hidden. You can get an iPhone app which shows you where they all are (would be impossible otherwise!)

then complete it on all difficulties

then complete the museum level!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahh right ok , ta.

I was in a safe house near the end, before the bone yard part. I switched weapons and kept getting this bloody land mine option or summit, people kept saying to plant them on the roads outside but i couldn't work out how.

WTF do you do with them and HTF do you do it when 10000,0000,0000,0000 billion ruskiis are charging the place down? ffs


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

any 1 coming on for a game now


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> any 1 coming on for a game now


Sorry olli..love to mate,but mrs wants the TV on,been on it most of the day. :innocent:

Had a great game in free for all earlier....30 kills 5 deaths in afgan....and there was still 5 mins of the game remaining...lights out meatballs :lol:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> So. I got this game the other day, seems i've blown it out already... wtf
> 
> After the white water raft event, followed by lobbing a knife into a traitors brainbox, i get dragged to a chopper, and that's game over.
> 
> ...


yeah mine only says about 50ish % complete too, I think its because you need to collect all the intel packages and complete it on the harder difficulty too mate.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone on now?

Asmeix6g

Xbox


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Wildbill said:


> Anyone on now?
> 
> Asmeix6g
> 
> Xbox


If its xbox mate...nobody cares...sorry :innocent: :innocent: :laugh:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

my ps3 addy is ste247 and my xbox live is ste2472009 if anyone wants it......call of duty comes in very handy while contest preping lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Sorry olli..love to mate,but mrs wants the TV on,been on it most of the day. :innocent:
> 
> Had a great game in free for all earlier....30 kills 5 deaths in afgan....and there was still 5 mins of the game remaining...lights out meatballs :lol:


sounds a good game buddy. you got some nice kills there with minal death, i had i good game the other day with my mates, ill post the pic up with all my kills i had 132 kills

gime a min ill get the pic up


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ste247 said:


> my ps3 addy is ste247 and my xbox live is ste2472009 if anyone wants it


ill add you bud im cecil_sensation for ps3


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

thats the 132 kills


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

that 132 kills was on rust with some mates of mine, we all just went for it and i kicked a** lol


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> ill add you bud im cecil_sensation for ps3


 cheers dude iam not the best at playing it but its all fun lol:thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

ste247 said:


> cheers dude iam not the best at playing it but its all fun lol:thumb:


yeh its a right laugh. i much prefer playing with my mates as we give each other so much abuse on the mics :laugh:

but we really need to get a load of us from here and have a big game, that would be good.

get us all on free for all and go on rust. let the games begin


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Rust is mad,you dont have time even load the gun before you are on the floor getting laughed at


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Rust is mad,you dont have time even load the gun before you are on the floor getting laughed at


your telling me, but i do love rust its just 1 of those levels. try and let off an emergency air drop is impossible lol

but i owned that game with my 132 kills, was well happy with the results and today i banged out a 150kg deadlift with 5 reps, so had lots of luck on my side atm lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> your telling me, but i do love rust its just 1 of those levels. try and let off an emergency air drop is impossible lol
> 
> but i owned that game with my 132 kills, was well happy with the results and *today i banged out a 150kg deadlift with 5 reps, so had lots of luck on my side atm lol*


 :lol: :lol: Come on mate,this is a MW2 thread you cant talk about bodybuiling in here...you know the rules :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> :lol: :lol: Come on mate,this is a MW2 thread you cant talk about bodybuiling in here...you know the rules :laugh::laugh:


sorry my bad :laugh:

iv just broke the rules on my own thread. ill go and slap myself for a bit lol :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Great game... currently at 31 killstreak but haven't had a nuke as of yet.

L_D_A-89


----------



## bluebikerboy (Jan 23, 2010)

i thought every one played lol


----------



## wales29 (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.keepbusy.net/play.php?id=call-of-duty-makes-kid-cry

This kid clearly not a fan


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

pea head said:


> Rust is mad,you dont have time even load the gun before you are on the floor getting laughed at


thats me on most of the maps! :cursing:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GREAT NEWS...my mrs going out at 8.30 pole dancing so i will be on soon as she shutS the front door......RESULT !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

pea head said:


> GREAT NEWS...my mrs going out at 8.30 pole dancing so i will be on soon as she shutS the front door......RESULT !!!!!


she goes pole dancing and you'd rather play games??? :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Dan said:


> she goes pole dancing and you'd rather play games??? :lol:


thats the dedication to c.o.d. :laugh:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Mrjoshg


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

has weeman got it cause there was someone on last night called weeman 2010? or was he 2 busy:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone called DMCC killed me :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Only have 360 now, PS3 broke:cursing:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

WRT said:


> Only have 360 now, PS3 broke:cursing:


thats not good at all mate!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Am on most nights if at home, but only for an hour or so.

towzenegger.

Add me if you want.

I'm ****, but love it. Usually about 9.30

Stow


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

XBox 360 is better than PS3. FACT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

No its not. **** OFF. :lol:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

GHS said:


> XBox 360 is better than PS3. FACT.


no way...gotta disagree with you there pal!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

WRT said:


> Only have 360 now, PS3 broke:cursing:


how did it break mate, as some things are fixable.

oh and just a warning to anyone with an old ps3:-

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/news/a205900/ps3-systems-struck-by-8001050f

seems theres some firmware fault causing alot of machines to reset the date to jan 1st 2000 and lose all trophies and not connect to the network etc.

Maybe worth leaving it switched off for today.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Loads of ps3 have gone down its shocking...mine went down 2 week before christmas...pile of sh1t !!

Had to buy a new slim...still got my old one upstairs...most are saying its down to the CODs and MW2 constanly updating making the disc spin faster and burning out the lenses...other folk are saying its the 3.15 update.

And sony dont/wont help unless you pay them...fcuk that..its sonys prob.

Cant believe how many people are boycotting the [email protected] !!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

mine packed in last thursday with the 'yellow light of death', 3 hours, alot of dismantling, some hot air blowing from a paint stripper gun, new thermal paste and reassembling and we were back in business again. 7 hours of use later and its still working.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Told you the 360 was better


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

GHS said:


> Told you the 360 was better


Lot better..yes,as a foot stool.

As bad as ps3 faults are...still nothing compared to the xbox probs.

Oh btw...most of the guys on this thread are ps3 gamers and we join up to play.

So...best thing you can do is JOG ON SUNSHINE and go play with some WWE figures or something :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

PSN is down, can't even get on line now grrrr!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Stone cold steve austin....


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Kezz said:


> PSN is down, can't even get on line now grrrr!!


Same here, gutted. Although my mate can still get online, his is a newer 80gb version.

As for PS3 v Xbox, PS3 wins everytime imo.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

ahhh this ps3 sh!T is annoying. just got home and wanted to blast some campers on COD to find its ****ed at the moment.

also i heard there is a chance all game data and trophies ect could be lost in the process of fixing this bug :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

has anyone else heard anything on this?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

steven_SRi said:


> ahhh this ps3 sh!T is annoying. just got home and wanted to blast some campers on COD to find its ****ed at the moment.
> 
> also i heard there is a chance all game data and trophies ect could be lost in the process of fixing this bug :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> has anyone else heard anything on this?


I wanted to play as well.

But imo the trophies won't reset.... Why would they? they are saved onto the playstations server. You could throw your ps3 in the bucket and if you bought another and logged in, all your trophies would still be there. Just not game saves. So if anything was to be lost, game saves yes. Trophies no.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I wanted to play as well.
> 
> But imo the trophies won't reset.... Why would they? they are saved onto the playstations server. You could throw your ps3 in the bucket and if you bought another and logged in, all your trophies would still be there. Just not game saves. So if anything was to be lost, game saves yes. Trophies no.


 just what i have been hearing mate...been reading on a website and sony have warned not to turn on the console as data could be corrupted and lost or summit. they are apparently gunna have it sorted by wednesday so they say.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

steven_SRi said:


> just what i have been hearing mate...been reading on a website and sony have warned not to turn on the console as data could be corrupted and lost or summit. they are apparently gunna have it sorted by wednesday so they say.


Wednesday! fk off with that like. Seriously beggining to doubt Sony more and more, my last ps3 I had a month and it died of yellow light, lost all my game saves. Now if this one cacks out im over to xbox.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

My dads, mams bf's, 3-4 mates and mine have all been alright...

few of the above are 2-3 years old.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Wednesday! fk off with that like. Seriously beggining to doubt Sony more and more, my last ps3 I had a month and it died of yellow light, lost all my game saves. Now if this one cacks out im over to xbox.


 i know what you mean sony are starting to sicken me now.

duno if i would ever resort to the xbox tho lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Dan said:


> My dads, mams bf's, 3-4 mates and mine have all been alright...
> 
> few of the above are 2-3 years old.


PMSL, just found out 2 of theirs have ****ed :lol: :lol: uh oh.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

mines not coming online as of yet. but should be back on by tomorrow.

i could never go to sh1t-box o i mean x-box lol


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well I can live without it on for a few days.

because its a firmware issue, I read that even turning it on yesterday would most likely cause the problem. It resets the date to jan 2000 which then corrupts the game saves and also the connecting to the network.

hope all you eager beavers who had to go on it yesterday ain't messed yours up.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

good news

The 8001050F error that had glitched PlayStation 3 consoles on March 1 has resolved itself as midnight passed.

Due to a clock functionality error related to a leap year miscalculation, the console reset the date to January 1, 2000, blocking access to games with Trophies and PSN downloads.

After Sony announced that a solution would present itself within 24 hours, users are now reporting that their consoles returned to function as midnight passed within the GMT timezone.

While games and PSN-related content have returned, Trophies that were not synced to the servers before the glitch have been lost.

Sony is expected to issue a firmware update to ensure that the error won't occur in future


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

was happy to get on cod tonight.

went and hunted down some campers.......dam i love cod


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

vsideboy said:


> good news
> 
> The 8001050F error that had glitched PlayStation 3 consoles on March 1 has resolved itself as midnight passed.
> 
> ...


Yes but its these fcuking firmwares that are knackering some consoles up in the first place :cursing:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

in the process of getting a ps3 of my mate who just ordered a new phone and recieved it as a free gift, so im hunting down this cod that everyone is raving about, whats it actually called the full name so i can get it online then play hopefully by the weekend whoop whoop


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

call of duty modern warfare 2, clue is in the title :lol:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh yeah dddddduuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well seems my fix for the yellow light of death wasn't enough and it did it again last night.

Proves that the fix does work, however I think I need to heat it up a bit longer and melt more of the solder. Thinking about making some holes in the bottom casing of the ps3 too to let more heat out. Anyone had any similar experiences?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> well seems my fix for the yellow light of death wasn't enough and it did it again last night.
> 
> Proves that the fix does work, however I think I need to heat it up a bit longer and melt more of the solder. Thinking about making some holes in the bottom casing of the ps3 too to let more heat out. Anyone had any similar experiences?


is this the microwave treatment like they showed on the gadget show mate??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

no mate, when was that episode?

I got a paint stripper gun and used that to heat the main chips on either side of the pcb board. As on the 6 part youtube instruction video


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

just got an internet connection at the girlfriends house and hooked up to MW2 online.

spent the 1st few hours being ganked by level 70 guys.

I'm notching up predator missiles and they are dealing with nukes?! WTF lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> just got an internet connection at the girlfriends house and hooked up to MW2 online.
> 
> spent the 1st few hours being ganked by level 70 guys.
> 
> I'm notching up predator missiles and they are dealing with nukes?! WTF lol


so we have a newbie at cod, let the games begin :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

add some of the fellas from on here mate, as we have been trying to arrange a uk-m match

infact when are we going to arrange this uk-m game

last people iv been up against lately is peahead and joshiboy

wheres every 1 else?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

My gamer tag is....IncredibleBulko 

Yes i am noob boy.... but.... nothing is more satisfying than seeing a lvl 70 guy camp up by a window. If your going to camp and kill me at least move after!!!

i go back and creep up.... wait a few seconds and slowly aim the gun at his head....then bang.

The kill cam must serve as a lesson to at least put claymores down!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

IB is that on dirty PS3 or 360? 

I knocked up 2 nukes in 3 games last night, and I was drunk pmsl


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> so we have a newbie at cod, let the games begin :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> add some of the fellas from on here mate, as we have been trying to arrange a uk-m match
> 
> ...


My ps3 stopped reading discs a couple of days ago so it went up the wall last night and then swept up into a cereal box and into the bin.

Goin to get another one tonight so I'll be back around soon


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm on the sex box

great, now drunk people play better than me lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm on the sex box


 :sneaky2:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alot of people are better than me, hence why I've migrated to battlefield bad company 2. I'm a bit better on that.

p.s. heineken, nice avvy, very tempting grrr


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'm on the sex box
> 
> great, now drunk people play better than me lol


Yeah boiiii

What's your tag, I'll add you


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a PS3 thread, stop cramping our style.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah make your own thread ya xbox fanboys


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Title doesn't specify PS3 flower :lol:

xxx

Edit; Although the OP does, b0llocks haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Title doesn't specify PS3 flower :lol:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Edit; Although the OP does, b0llocks haha


I thought you were gonna come back with that one, so i had already made sure LMAO


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Heineken said:


> Yeah boiiii
> 
> What's your tag, I'll add you


incrediblebulko.... :cool2: :laugh:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

this is strictly a ps3 call of duty thread :lol:

no x box players please, as you will have me knocking on your door in a gimp suit, lots of lube and some handcuffs. so i can bum you :laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol:

thanks for your helpfullness to keep sh1tbix off this thread :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(just so i dont affend any one, im just joking :lol: , but x box sucks :laugh


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

best thing ever to happen to a PS3


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> best thing ever to happen to a PS3


OMG what happened?? is that a slim line 1 or a fatty 1?

did it damage any think else. looks like it just caught on fire, my god that sucks


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

looks like its been hit :lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Dan said:


> looks like its been hit :lol:


sh1t it does look like he's hit it, i fought it had been caught on fire.

just had a better look at the pic, it looks like some 1 has taken a bat to it


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

The Modern Warfare 2 "Stimulus Package" DLC hits PSN on April 30th.

the new maps are bailout , salvage , storm, crash and overgrown from cod 4

£10 quid a bit pricey but should be good.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> best thing ever to happen to a PS3


Or this

:lol:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

lumpy said:


> The Modern Warfare 2 "Stimulus Package" DLC hits PSN on April 30th.
> 
> the new maps are bailout , salvage , storm, crash and overgrown from cod 4
> 
> £10 quid a bit pricey but should be good.


thats great news, cant wait for that :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

been playing battlefield bad company 2 this week and i like it allot more than MW2, theres no where for people to just hide and camp (as you can blow everything up) and as of yet doesnt seem to be any of the stupid hacks or cheats or glitches, and i have still to play a game where there is any type of lag or bad connections, it runs smooth from start to finish.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

I get disconnected sometimes but yeah I like bfbc2 more than cod at the moment


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

every one is playing this battlefield atm.

looks like im off to go and buy it then


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I used to play games, but then I grew up and chose life.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

MW2 has run it's course now ... the series is going to have to have more to offer for the next installment to have any chance of keeping it's audience it has after mw2 for a few months


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Dezw said:


> I used to play games, but then I grew up and chose life.


So you post on a forum instead :whistling:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Dan said:


> So you post on a forum instead :whistling:


Occasionally, not that it has anything to do with you right enough.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Occasionally, not that it has anything to do with you right enough.


Ok we get it, you're better than us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Ok we get it, you're better than us.


 :lol:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Ok we get it, you're better than us.


No far from it.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

playing computer games dosent make you a child. i play them so i can chill out after the gym, talk to my mates while shooting at them online.

things like the ps3 are the way forward. i can stay in and save money while still having a laugh with my mates


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

Dezw said:


> Occasionally, not that it has anything to do with you right enough.


you occasionaly post on forums and yet youve got nearly 2000 posts on this one alone. :whistling:

it was the opposite for me when i was younger i was never interested in computers or games but now as said its a good way just to relax and chill out with out spending any money.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

its also good when you get your mates around on a weekend, few tinnies and some shooting of big headed americans.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> its also good when you get your mates around on a weekend, few tinnies and some shooting of big headed americans.


how true :thumb:


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Battlefield bad company 2 is an immense game, COD was good while it lasted and i'm sure the next one will be massive but for now BFBC2 was the crown.

One of my favourite feature is having to aim high when sniping over a distance, so much more rewarding when you take them out first shot.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Battlefield bad company 2 is an immense game, COD was good while it lasted and i'm sure the next one will be massive but for now BFBC2 was the crown.
> 
> One of my favourite feature is having to *aim high when sniping over a distance*, so much more rewarding when you take them out first shot.


$hit that's what i've been doing wrong :lol:

I second that Battlefield BC2 is fantastic, I love the fact that the maps are constantly evolving with all the explosive carnage, no camping in this game


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

All my mates have just bought BBC2, might have to give it a look-see


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Heineken said:


> All my mates have just bought BBC2, might have to give it a look-see


Mate i love your avvy:bounce:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

BBC2 much better IMO and I must have put about 10 full days of play into MW1 & 2.

Anyone on MW2 and BBC2 on xbox pm me your live ID.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't PM you as you're a dirty bronze member :lol:

GT is Bench3r though mate



Lloyd DA said:


> Mate i love your avvy:bounce:


Cheers mate


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

i play cod mw2 on ps3 most days when i get back from the gym to chill out, well thats my excuse,

add me, kingvinall


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Battlefield bad company 2 is an immense game, COD was good while it lasted and i'm sure the next one will be massive but for now BFBC2 was the crown.
> 
> One of my favourite feature is having to aim high when sniping over a distance, so much more rewarding when you take them out first shot.


have to agree bud, cods got me a bit bored now. The next one is back with treyarch again so its bound to be another world war 2 one yawn!!!

yeah marksman headshot from across the map, after having to aim almost the full scope above their head is awesome!!! :thumb: Especially when its another sniper who's aiming at you but just keeps shooting you in the toe haha

And you can still camp on some of the maps, but its more rewarding to camp and use the spotting feature to highlight the enemy on the map for your team to take out, you don't get as many points but its fun to know they've lit up like a lighthouse for all to see haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

diesel09 said:


> i play cod mw2 on ps3 most days when i get back from the gym to chill out, well thats my excuse,
> 
> add me, kingvinall


aahhhh thats who you are :thumb:


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

just loaded up mw2 it says on my online screen new maps are in the ps3 store but i cant find them any ideas?


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah I think they should be, store, then game add ons, then shooters, then call of duty?

not been online for a while so can't help much more than that. Maybe they won't be on for the uk until they update the store on thursday?

the usa store gets updated throughout the week, but the uk one only gets updated on a thursday so that might be it mate.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

when i loaded up it said new data available then on online screen said they are ready to go also on ps3 uk site but not in ps3 store looked every where!


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Ive been looking on the ps3 store aswell. Cant seem to find the new maps anywhere


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

aparantly they will be there at midnight tonight!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Were not on today...dont believe a word filthy robbing bastards Sony have to say.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

we can downlaod the new maps as of midnight tonight guys.............happy days

will be doing that, thats for sure


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know how much it will be for the maps?


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hardc0re said:


> Anyone know how much it will be for the maps?


im gonna have a guess at 15 quid......


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

its 1200 points so roughly a tenner depending on how much you can get the MS points for


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

i think its £12,

kingvinall add me


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

flanagan said:


> its 1200 points so roughly a tenner depending on how much you can get the MS points for


points on the ps3??????


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Bah wrong thread sorry chap that is for the 360


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Did anyone download them yet?

Any good?


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

PS am on most nights about 9pm for an hour.

Towzenegger


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

It does look worth the money...


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

can't see that picture, but I do hope it isn't 15 quid as I think thats taking the pee a bit as the full game had alot more content than a few maps and it was only double the price.

plus they ripped off 2 maps from cod4, which we've all bought as well which is a bit cheeky.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Alba_Dornadair

if anyone wants a few maps on PS£


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

vsideboy said:


> can't see that picture, but I do hope it isn't 15 quid as I think thats taking the pee a bit as the full game had alot more content than a few maps and it was only double the price.
> 
> plus they ripped off 2 maps from cod4, which we've all bought as well which is a bit cheeky.


I believe its going to be £9.99, I can't see it in the PS store yet


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone managed to get it yet?

I cant seem to find it anywhere??


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

I aint onlline at the mom but anyone can add me if yall like

PSN: LeonWig


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

They are on now...fcuking 11 quid....fcuk Sony....they have ruined enough of peoples ps3 consoles with discs not reading without giving them anymore money.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2010)

pea head said:


> They are on now...fcuking 11 quid....fcuk Sony....they have ruined enough of peoples ps3 consoles with discs not reading without giving them anymore money.


What do you hate more, naps or sony?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Dan said:


> What do you hate more, naps or sony?


Good call............hmmmm,just people who take naps i think. 

But there again,go on ps3 not reading discs problem reviews,waankers are having peoples pants down....and i have had on good authority that these know about the probs with the new slims but want to keep it under wraps from the consumer :cursing:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Sony's brand used to always stand for quality.

Now they are just a typical soulless corporate oxygen thieves!


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

i got them, only because i got bored of the others, they are ok, not used to them yet i keep getting shot to ****!!!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

bit of a rip off really, can't take a 3rd as long as it did to make the game to knock out a few maps (with 2 copied from cod4 which we've already paid for!) so why charge us a 3rd of the price of the full game?

I'd say a quid a map would be sufficient!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I paid, downloaded, but seem to be still only getting old ones up.

Do I have to do soemthing else??


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

try creating a private match and make sure you can select the new ones first I guess, if you can then they should appear at some point (as it will only put you in the new one if everyone in your game has it, so once more people have it then you're more likely to play on the new ones)

if it doesn't show on the private match then try downloading again?


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a question, i went to purchase it last night, however it kept failing, today however it shows 7 DOWNLOADS!!!!!!! I noticed each one had a different BLES number.

Is this normal? Or have i been charged multiple times?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Hardc0re said:


> I have a question, i went to purchase it last night, however it kept failing, today however it shows 7 DOWNLOADS!!!!!!! I noticed each one had a different BLES number.
> 
> Is this normal? Or have i been charged multiple times?


look on your disk mate

and there will be a number on it, match that number to 1 of the download numbers and your be on your way to the maps


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

stow said:


> I paid, downloaded, but seem to be still only getting old ones up.
> 
> Do I have to do soemthing else??


alright bud

what you gota do is go on to what game you want to play, so for example where it says free for all, team death match ect ect

and at the bottom of the list it says stimulation or some think like that. go on that game either normal or hardcore and thats how you play the new maps. it will randomaly put you in a game which could be tem death match, free for all ect ect


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Good call............hmmmm,just people who take naps i think.
> 
> But there again,go on ps3 not reading discs problem reviews,waankers are having peoples pants down....and i have had on good authority that these know about the probs with the new slims but want to keep it under wraps from the consumer :cursing:


thats a good call pea head. it is bloody expensive

but to be fair i was getting board with the old maps

but at the same time 11 quid is a rip off


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

jimmy79 said:


> i got them, only because i got bored of the others, they are ok, not used to them yet i keep getting shot to ****!!!


im getting battered on these new maps

but was playing that over grown level last night, well early this morning.

playing team death match and maange to rack up 43 kill. god knows how lol well bit of help from an attack helicopter and apatchy


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

prebbs


----------

